# General Business Category > Accounting Forum > [Question] Process Books Manually- VAT Return Manually

## Marley29

Good day

I have recently opened up a new business unfortunately I have not purchased Pastel/Quickbooks etc as yet.

Can someone kindly advise how I can process this manually as it should also be able to work out the VAT due to SARS as my first return will be due this month.

Will appreciate any assistance

Regards
Marley

----------


## HR Solutions

Your best bet is to draw up an excel spread sheet and input all your purchases and sales into it.
You will then have your inputs and outputs which your spreadsheet can calculate for you

----------

